
Why a Volcano Is Crucial to This Azorean Chef’s Homestyle Stew - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/cooking-food-by-volcano
======
jholman
I recently had this food, the cozido cooked in Furnas. It, like every other
piece of meat I ate in the Azores, was cooked incredibly poorly (mammal or
bird; I have no opinion on the fish). I do not understand how people can
recommend it. Great baking and dairy, though.

The Azores are unquestionably beautiful, though, and it seemed a nice enough
vacation spot. Though I think it compares poorly to Hawai'i (not counting the
wasteland that is Waikiki Beach, and assuming that you're willing to enter the
United States), so if Hawai'i is closer or cheaper for you, I'd just stick
with that.

~~~
close04
I guess it comes down to personal taste. I went there just last summer and the
food was great in all the places that I ate. I'll have to say especially the
fish, with the veal coming in at a close second. I even (unexpectedly) enjoyed
the corn on the cob that was boiled in sacks in some of the smelliest
sulfurous boiling water I ever got to smell. The end result was still good.

I come from a place where eating is a big cultural thing. It's probably the
first thing people ask about when I go home. So I try everything, everywhere.
I'd say the Azores are definitely high on my culinary top list. For example I
found some of the cooking in different parts of the US atrocious (due to the
ingredients used, not necessarily the cooking skills) but people there seemed
to enjoy it a lot. So it must be a mix of familiarity, expectation, and plain
old personal preference.

Can't compare it to Hawaii, haven't been there. But with the Azores being
called "the Hawaii of Europe" and not the other way around, it's likely that
Hawaii is more exciting as an overall destination.

------
moltar
Love the Azores. So beautiful. The food was super good too and very cheap.
Worth a visit!

